# Puppy Treats



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ordered both of these from Amazon: Polkadog Cod Skins and Boulder Dog Food Company bison anything. I also bought the baked bison knee caps for teething from Boulder. These treats seem pricey, but I crush and divide them as we walk around so sometimes my puppy Buck gets cod/bison flavored atoms or pocket lint...


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been using the Wellness Wellbites treats. They have a few flavors, and I like them because they are soft. They come in sort of big flat squares, and then I cut them up smaller. We've been clicker training Hans, so I like the small soft treats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Most puppies will work for kibble. Keep high value treats for later on when asking for high level performance in high distraction environments. Lily still happily works for kibble if I need food but don't have anything special on me. Mostly she just works because she likes to please me at this point though.


----------



## angelamdai (Jun 14, 2014)

I highly recommend Simply Nourish Freeze Dried Beef Liver. 
Every dog I've ever met loves these. You can break them in half too to get more 'uses' out of them. I order these from petco and they're 7.99 a bag. 
Also, the only ingredient is the beef liver, no processed junk.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used homemade liver or tuna biscuits for medium value (several recipes on here), and chicken for high value.


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've tried a slew of different treats(pirebites, zukes, cheese please etc) and wellness puppy is the only ones he will eat. He kinda nibbled on mother Hubbard but its obvious he likes these. I caught him with his head stuck in the bag trying to get some.


----------



## charis78 (Oct 31, 2014)

Purebites is also very good. Wellness resulted in diarrhea in the end :


----------

